

Japan makes a rat robot specializing in making other rats depressed. - DavidZhangToGo
http://spectrum.ieee.org/automaton/robotics/medical-robots/ratbot-beats-on-live-rats-to-make-them-depressed

======
noonespecial
If you bully rats, they get depressed. That's far more insight than I think
they're going to get from the drug studies.

~~~
pasbesoin
And I'm led to ask what the rat model is really a precursor for...

Seriously, though, this is something I continue to resent about much of the
contemporary dialog around bullying: It fails to acknowledge and address the
point that _bullying works_ \-- or it has in many traditional social and
societal contexts. That's why/how it continues to exist.

If researchers can use it to reliably induce depression -- albeit in rats --
that's really something to think about.

